# the pack goat (book)



## enriquesca (May 25, 2011)

hola: les escribo desde URUGUAY (SUD AMERICA) somos una familia que tenemos nuestra familia de cabras lecheras y queremos comenzar con el entrenamiento para cabras de carga (pack goat) y para trabajar en nuestra pequeÃ±a granja, ya que disfrutamos mucho de la compaÃ±ia de estos excelentes animales.
Hemos entendido que el libro "THE PACK GOAT" serÃ¬a un buen material y quisieramos saber como conseguirlo ya que en nuestro pais dicho material es imposible de conseguir.
Para quienes quieran conocernos nuestro blog es www.cabrafamiliar.blogspot.com


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

No abla Esbanol!


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

Ok here goes my Spanglish interpretation...

" I live in Uraguay, South America. I have a milk goat, going to make it a pack goat for a walking companion. These are great animals, work hard for a little grain. I read the Pack Goat Book.". 
I gotta reread the bottom again.


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

That last part says they are concerned about something impossible in that goat book. They want you to look at their blog spot...
Surely someone speaks Spanish on this forum...


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

It's more like it's impossible to get the book, they are looking for assistance buying it in Uruguay.

I don't know a lick of spanish ... but I do know Google Translate. ;-)

_Hello: I write from URUGUAY (SOUTH AMERICA) are a family we have our family of dairy goats and we begin training for goats load (pack goat) and work on our small farm, and that we really enjoyed the company of these great animals.
We understand that the book "THE PACK GOAT"would be a good material and would like to know how to get it because in our country such material is impossible to achieve.
For those who want to know our blog is http://www.cabrafamiliar.blogspot.com_


----------



## enriquesca (May 25, 2011)

there is not problem for the language, from now on I write in English. Thank you for their interest, we love each other to know their experiences with the training of our goats and some advice on where to begin the education of my animals. 
A fraternal greeting


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello, and welcome! I have lived in Peru and Argentina, and travelled in Chile and Uruguay. You live in a great country for pack goats! If I can find your adress on your blog post I will send you my copy of the Pack Goat Book. I can easily buy another one up here. 
You can learn a lot from this forum by reading the old posts organized into topics like "training" or "housing". Feeding is really important for the neutered males that are usually what is used for packing. There is a lot of information about that on this forum, and in the book.

Ali


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

Ok,
My translating days are over...


----------



## enriquesca (May 25, 2011)

Ali gracias por tu ayuda, voy a comenzar leyendo esas secciones.Para auellos amigos que puedan tener algun libro sobre entrenamiento de cabras , les dejo mi mail personal:[email protected]
Saludos desde uruguay
:mrgreen:


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

I'm not even going to try...


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

McDanAx said:


> I'm not even going to try...


LOL.... you did great. I was clueless!


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm sending the Mionczynski book, if the postal gods smile on us it may get there.

Ali


----------



## enriquesca (May 25, 2011)

many thank you Ali!!!! the PACK GOAT book of has arrived us by mail and we are already in the work of translation,... it is a jewel, for these place it is IMPOSSIBLE, to get and we plan to be the FIRST ones in having this experience with goats. 
From already a great hug and I will inform them of our progresses
:mrgreen:


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

That is great the book got there! Make sure the goats read it! :lol:


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I had my Spanish herder train billy to pack. he had never seen any thing like it. in a short time he told me he could see lots of uses for pack goats at home.


----------

